# PCD Agenda



## djcbmw (Jan 7, 2007)

I am looking to make arrangements for a PCD visit on 2/22. Lot's of good description of the day on these forums - but I am looking for what time the day ends. I am trying to decide how far I can drive after PCD on delivery day. Can anyone help. Has anyone made the trip to Savannah from BMW? Thanks


----------



## black_fx_35 (Dec 18, 2010)

djcbmw said:


> I am looking to make arrangements for a PCD visit on 2/22. Lot's of good description of the day on these forums - but I am looking for what time the day ends. I am trying to decide how far I can drive after PCD on delivery day. Can anyone help. Has anyone made the trip to Savannah from BMW? Thanks


You should be done no later than 3:30. Of course you may want to stick around to take pictures though. Good luck.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

It depends on how long you want to spend in the delivery portion of the experience. Track time and the plant tour will take you up to lunch. Theoretically, you could leave then. But you'd miss lunch and the delivery. Since I did ED, and was therefore familiar with the car, I skipped delivery and left after lunch. You'll need to let the PCD folks know if you want to do that so they can schedule it that way.


----------



## black_fx_35 (Dec 18, 2010)

The Other Tom said:


> It depends on how long you want to spend in the delivery portion of the experience. Track time and the plant tour will take you up to lunch. Theoretically, you could leave then. But you'd miss lunch and the delivery. Since I did ED, and was therefore familiar with the car, I skipped delivery and left after lunch. You'll need to let the PCD folks know if you want to do that so they can schedule it that way.


If you do ED, they won't re-deliver your car again at PCD. They also break groups into two. Everyone does the three driving events in the morning, and then half take delivery of their car while the other half does the plant tour. Everyone eats lunch at the same time, then does the M5 hot lap right after lunch. The group that did the plant tour in the morning takes delivery right after the hot lap (which is around 1:30), while The group that takes delivery in the morning does the plant tour. Everyone wraps up by 3:30.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't know where in Savannah you are going but Google indicates you have about 4 1/2 hours. You should be home around dark. After lunch, there are hot laps (strongly recommended), and then your delivery. That can take as long or as little time as you want. But no way you should leave after 3pm. I think we left between 2 and 2:30. You should start delivery about 1pm, maybe 1:30. Thirty minutes to an hour should be plenty. I don't really know what you would do for an hour. My 128i had a paint chip. Even with getting that fixed I think we were out by 3pm (and I could have just taken it to the dealer if I had not had plenty of time. But my memory could be bad. I was home by dark but I had a much shorter drive. Even if it takes you 5 hours and you left at 3:30 you'd be home by 8:30p. 

The delivery specialists came by when we were having lunch. If you tell them you need to be out the door by a particular time, they will work with you. You could leave 1 or 1:30p if you needed to, but it doesn't look like you do. 

I don't know if you've looked but it is also an easy drive. You just get on I-26 and take it to I-95. You'll have to go through Columbia (where I live) where you could hit a little traffic but it is never very bad. Rush hour you'll have to slow down but shouldn't have to stop.

Jim


----------



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

djcbmw said:


> I am looking to make arrangements for a PCD visit on 2/22. Lot's of good description of the day on these forums - but I am looking for what time the day ends. I am trying to decide how far I can drive after PCD on delivery day. Can anyone help. Has anyone made the trip to Savannah from BMW? Thanks


Easy. Picked up an E93 at the Performance Center in early 2007, did the track, the plant tour, the hot lap, the delivery ... and was in Savannah for dinner.


----------



## MSS2 (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a 5 yr old and was wondering events my wife would miss


----------



## djcbmw (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the great responses to my question. Delivery is 2/22 and we are getting excited! Just saw the video of our X3 being manufactured - neat!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

MSS said:


> I have a 5 yr old and was wondering events my wife would miss


Your wife would miss basically 2/3rds of the day (Driving & Factory Tour). For insurance reasons, participants must be older than 12 to ride on the course or go into the factory. Delivery is the only rotation she would be able to be a part of.


----------

